# (Q). Do I have to/need to keep bionic bootstrap?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just wondering if I need to keep bionic bootstrap if I don't plan on switching ROM's anymore. I'm still rooted but I plan on staying stock for quite a while. Can I get rid of it or would it be better to have it just incase? Also, I don't use safestrap. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Anovative (Aug 23, 2011)

I wouldn't think if your using CWM recovery there should be any issues removing it. Unless your going to do a warranty swap or something it won't hurt to leave it there. If you have problems I think you'll have better luck fixing them in CWM as apposed to the stock recovery. Removing safestrap while in safe mode will almost surely brick your phone. You could probably remove safestrap safely if your in non safe mode.

If I'm off base here please let me know!

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

Unless you plan to switch ROM's or flash any mods in CWR you don't need to keep it installed. I keep a copy on my SD card in the event that I need it, but don't keep it installed.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok thanks guys! I don't plan on flashing anything or even modding anymore, just stock rooted is how I plan on staying for a while

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

